# joeyk's Gallery



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Thought I'd share some of the photos I've taken of a few of the species I'm keeping right now. 

Here's a few photos of some of the J. transcriptus, E. kilesa, and Cyprichomis sp. currently in my tanganyikan community tank

Ps: Any other Fujifilm shooters here on BCA?


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Well I guess the shot of the Julidochromis didn't make it into the first post. Oops!


----------

